# Float tube? Scouting time?



## mbentle2 (Nov 3, 2010)

Spent all morning scouting places to scout some more. Found some potential holes and some that already had water and ducks. Anyway, some of my spots are to far to carry a small boat and to deep to wade and i have no dog or friend with a dog.

1. Im thinkin of gettin a big inner tube to float in the deep spots to retrieve the ducks i will hopfully kill. Do any of yall have experience with this or suggestions? 

Also

2. I have multiple spots to scout do i need to scout each one at daylight or can i go to one then and the rest later in the morning bc there all at the same property but i dont have time to go to each at daylight?

Thanks in advance
Mitch


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 3, 2010)

Mitch, If your spots are close to each other you should not have to scout each spot. If you have ducks 1 or 2 spots you should have ducks in all your spots.  Look at your cableas cat. in Fly fishing section get you camo float tube. they are light weight and small. Good luck
Larry


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 3, 2010)

My Dad used to use one of the float tube seat/kits and liked it.  Make sure to wear a PFD in case you go under, sink, whatever.

I agree with Larry and scouting at different times is best in my opinion.  They could be roost ponds, feeding areas or just loafing areas which happen at different times.  I have been at a spot and not seen a single bird then had 50-100 ducks pour in right before sunset.  Sometimes mid morning is a great time to hunt when the ducks come back from feeding somewhere else to loaf.


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 3, 2010)

georgiaboy said:


> My Dad used to use one of the float tube seat/kits and liked it.  Make sure to wear a PFD in case you go under, sink, whatever.
> 
> I agree with Larry and scouting at different times is best in my opinion.  They could be roost ponds, feeding areas or just loafing areas which happen at different times.  I have been at a spot and not seen a single bird then had 50-100 ducks pour in right before sunset.  Sometimes mid morning is a great time to hunt when the ducks come back from feeding somewhere else to loaf.



Correct, and your distance from their feed source will determine what time they make it back so I'd plan to scout the area deep into the morning as the season gets nearer


----------



## gaduckkiller (Nov 4, 2010)

i use a tube all the time since i'm like you and dont have a dog and hunt some remote places. i haven't had any trouble with mine. a tube and a boat paddle have worked ok for me.


----------



## silvertitan (Nov 4, 2010)

A collapsing fishing rig with a big treble hook tied in line with a sinker below comes in handy on those long retrieves. If it's a stumpy swamp, you can use a big floating stick bait. Cast across the dead duck and reel it in. Good luck.


----------



## drdarby45 (Nov 4, 2010)

get you a little kayak... i got one and spraypainted it camo and use it all the time duck hunting.


----------



## mbentle2 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replys. I have a 10' aluminum boat already that we carry to the close holes. I have some that are a mile walk somtimes even 3 miles when the road is flooded. I looked at some of the tubes on cabelas and yall say they work good so im gonna give um a try.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 4, 2010)

silvertitan said:


> A collapsing fishing rig with a big treble hook tied in line with a sinker below comes in handy on those long retrieves. If it's a stumpy swamp, you can use a big floating stick bait. Cast across the dead duck and reel it in. Good luck.


 

Works well.

Also, tie off you gun to the tube when picking up cripples or dead ones, you just never know.


----------



## paulito (Nov 4, 2010)

have used one many time and they work well. course if you got a mile walk yoo are gonna want to consider how to blow that thing up when you get there cuz they are not super fun to walk long distances with. not heavy just very awkward.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 5, 2010)

paulito said:


> have used one many time and they work well. course if you got a mile walk yoo are gonna want to consider how to blow that thing up when you get there cuz they are not super fun to walk long distances with. not heavy just very awkward.



That is what makes it fun!


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 6, 2010)

Get your self one of these.  I hear they are very user friendly.  Looks very easy to navigate and very safe. Plus you can take a nap when you get finished slayin the duckies.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 6, 2010)

I like the naping part!   The rest??? I leave to you.


----------



## duck-dawg (Nov 15, 2010)

There's some really lightweight boats out there that may serve you better in the long run. Google Creek Boats...they've got a new one out for 2010 that's 8ft long and 36 pounds. You could strap it to a deer-cart or put a handle on the front and back and carry it with a buddy. I've never tried one of the inner tubes and don't really know anything about them, but my thoughts would be that if you're walking through the woods/navigating wooded holes, you're going to inevitably put a hole in that tube. You could also use one of these things in other places...if I hadn't just spent 2 summers finishing my hybrid-layout boat I would probably be investing in one, as they look like great little boats. Just my .02.


----------



## mbentle2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just checked them out. Those are some very cool boats.


----------

